# Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen



## armertoelpel (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand eine Rute empfehlen die sowohl als Spinnrute, als auch als Rute zum Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen in mittleren Entfernungen, so um 40-50 Meter, zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Bassattack (9. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Hallo armertbelpel ,was meinst du jetz genau damit ,wie gesagt ich würde mit einer spinnrute nie auf Karpfen angeln :

erstens gibt es tolle Karpfenruten (Teleskop oder Steckr.) ist relativ egal .

aber wo genau willst du damit Angeln ?
und für was genau für Zander ,Karpfen u.s.w.?


----------



## Theradon (9. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

So wie ich es verstanden habe sucht er eine Rute wo er sowohl mit Spinnen kann als auch auf Karpfen angeln.

Ich denke es wird schwierig da eine Rute zu finden die für beide Zwecke Ideal ist. Denn gerade beim Karpfen angeln wirst du öfter größere Gewichte und beim Spinnen meist leichtere


----------



## Bassattack (9. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Also ich würde mir dan eine 2,70 spinrute holen am besten mit 20-50gr Wurfgewicht müsste reichen ,da kannste sowoll auf Zander ,Hecht ,Barsch und natürlich mit Pose oder Grundblei auf Karpfen angeln ,vieleicht sogar 3,00m lang die Rute ,aber wie gesagt ich Persönlich habe keine Ahnung meine Spinruten fangen bei 2,10-bis max 2,40 an hab es lieber kompakt.
  so Genau was ich dir empfehlen kann.Kann ich  jetz nicht vieleich eine Spinrute von Comoran gibt es Günstig ,aber naja musst du selber wissen .
Gib vieleicht mal etwas mer InFo ,wo genau du damit Angeln willst ,Gewässer,See oder Fluss wie tief event. das Gewässer ist ,starke Strömung u.s.w.
Mfg Bassattacky


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Ich geh mit meiner Beastmaster von 50-100g immer auf Karpfen wenn ich mal mit meinem Kumpel am See bin. Entweder wird mit Schwimmbrot gefischt oder es kommt ein 60g Blei dran und auf gehts.
Ist natürlich nichts für Gewichte mit 150g aufwärts und ganz sicher keine Alternative zu Karpfenruten, aber funktionieren tut es ohne Probleme.


----------



## daci7 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

also sofern du nicht auf die ganz fetten moosrücken ansitzen willst, sondern ab und zu mal mit deiner rute 'n würmchen baden willst geht das schon gut. 
nur selbsthakmontagen sind damit natürlich ein wenig schwer auf distanz zu bringen.
 da biste mit ner mittelschweren hechtspinne in 2,7-3m und nem wg von 50-80g gut dabei würd ich sagen.
 als kompromiss würd ich die rute nicht ganz so hart ausfallen lassen wie viele hechtspinnen sind. dann musste beim hechtangeln mit mehr karacho anschlagen, reißt aber beim karpfenfischen den viechern nicht direkt nen loch ins maul und kannst auch mehr fluchten mit der rute parieren 


 allerdings wirste damit kein dickes method-feeder werfen können, genauso wie du damit nicht ul-spinnen kannst 
bleibt also nen kompromiss, aber einer den man schon eingehen kann 

im urlaub bleibt mir oft auch nichts anderes übrig, da ich meist nur 3 ruten mitnehme, wenn ich nicht genau weiß wos hingeht. eine 2,7m 10-30g eine 3m 20-50g und eine 3,6m 50-100g, zum ansitzen letztere, zum spinnen die ersten beiden, dazu ne mittlere spinnrolle und eine freilaufrolle und man ist für fast jeden süßwassereinsatz gewappnet!
ichkann dir jetz leider kein genaues modell empfehlen, da ich meine reise-tele-ruten nicht zur hand hab und erschreckenderweise feststellen muss, dass ich nichtmal weiß was das für teile sind 

findest schon was, wenn du in nen vernünftigen laden gehst und mit oben genannten kriterien den verkäufer belästigst 

viel erfolg!


----------



## Lorenz (9. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Also mit meiner Rhino DF Spin H (3,1m und 40-80g WG) kann ich auch 100g Blei volle Kanne rausfeuern,die Wurfweite dürfte passen und Welse bis 145cm waren damit bisher auch kein Problem.Ein total steifer Stock ist sie auch nicht....Wieso also nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Also mit meiner Rhino DF Spin H (3,1m und 40-80g WG) kann ich auch 100g Blei volle Kanne rausfeuern,die Wurfweite dürfte passen und Welse bis 145cm waren damit bisher auch kein Problem.Ein total steifer Stock ist sie auch nicht....Wieso also nicht? |kopfkrat



genau sowas hab ich gemeint! :m


----------



## Dirk30 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Genau, die Zebco Ruten sind für ihren Preis recht gut. Zufälligerweise habe ich noch eine Zebco Rhino Titan (Carbo-Flex)in 3m, allerdings mit 30-60gr. WG, nagelneu und ungefischt.


----------



## lollo_svo (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> Genau, die Zebco Ruten sind für ihren Preis recht gut. Zufälligerweise habe ich noch eine Zebco Rhino Titan (Carbo-Flex)in 3m, allerdings mit 30-60gr. WG, nagelneu und ungefischt.



Servus Dirk! 
sorry das ich jetzt einfach in die diskussion reinplatze, aber so ne rute such ich gerade! klingt so als ob du sie loshaben willst! also ich währe ein potenzieller abnehmer! wenn ja wieviel willst du denn für die rute und wenn nicht wo hast du sie her?
gruß lollo


----------



## schakal1182 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Bei den Zebco- bzw. Rhinoruten musst du nur eines beachten (gilt allerdings für den großteil der >3m und >60g Ruten): Die Ruten sind keine Leichtgewichte und die Kopflasigkeit ist meist gut zu spüren. Ich besitze eine Rhino Travel Spin in 2,70m oder 3m und da fällt dir relativ schnell der Arm ab beim Spinnenfischen.


----------



## Lorenz (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Die Ruten sind keine Leichtgewichte und die Kopflasigkeit ist meist gut zu spüren. Ich besitze eine Rhino Travel Spin in 2,70m oder 3m und da fällt dir relativ schnell der Arm ab beim Spinnenfischen.



Ich hab mal auf die schnelle geguckt:
Die Travel 2,7m wiegt laut Shop knapp 350g,die Rhino DF Spin H in 3,1m  <300g.
Ich komm mit meiner Rhino wunderbar zurecht und das den ganzen lieben langen Tag!


----------



## Ralle2609 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

ich kenne mehrere die nur mit spinruten angeln, gefallen mir auch sehr gut sehr schon um mit pose zu angeln sogar n paar freaks nehmen die hin und wieder als feederrute her geht wie sau wenn ich das mal so sagen darf

und zu der zebco rute, hat n kumpel auch und der hat aus langeweile mal 250gr hochseeblei durch den see geworfen und die hat gehalten sind ganz schön kräftige ruten


----------



## powerpauer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Hallo 

ich denke Mann kann sicherlich jede Rute die stabil genug ist zum Karpfenangelei benutzen, ob es optimal und gut funktionell ist es eine andere frage.


----------



## Würger (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Mal ein Tip: Geh in den Laden.....such Dir ne Rute, wo "Allround" draufsteht in gewünschter Länge und WG und pack dem 20 Öcken auf Tisch und fertig.

Die kann dann, wie der Name schon sagt, Alles und gar nix.


Edit: Hier im Forum wird ja oft nicht sonderlich viel Wert drauf gelegt, aber welche Köder sollen mit der "Spinnrute" gefischt werden?


----------



## armertoelpel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Hallo, na ich hab wenig Zeit und deshalb komme ich nur selten zum Angeln. Ich habe auch eine komplette Karpfenausrüstung, aber ich will die nicht immer im Auto mit mir rumfahren, und da wo ich im moment angle sind so typische Karpfenangler mit Rod Pod und Bissanzeigern usw. verständlicherweise auch nicht gern gesehen, deshalb möchte ich in dieser Hinsicht auch gar nicht auffallen. Ausserden mag ich das Spinnfischen einfach, weil ich mich damit bewege und gleichzeitig son bisschen Sport habe, und die Bisse so gut sind, aber ich liebe eben auch das Karpfenfischen, weil die Tiere einfach tolle Kämpfer sind. Mein idealer Angeltag sieht nun so aus das ich früh morgens anfange mit spinnen und wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe mich einfach hinsetze und auf Karpfen wechsle. Nen bisschen fütter und die Natur geniesse. Diese Sessions dauern dann so 2 - 3 vllt auch mal vier Studen. Da reicht mir dann auch eine Rute. Die Rute die ich suche sollte das halt beides können, und beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht große Spinner und Blinker bewältigen, und auf Karpfen reicht mir dann ein 50 gr Blei und ein paar pellets am stringer. Ich habe mir jetzt die Shimano Technium DF CX ausgesucht in 3m 20-50gr WG. Kennt diese Rute jemand und ist die empfehlenswert? Als Rolle käme meine ganz neu erworbene Shimano Super GT RC 4000 dran mit na 0.25 Mono Schnur.


----------



## Buxte (11. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Und reicht eine 0,25 wenn man gezielt auf Karpfen fischt??
Ich persönliche finde deine Methode ehe etwas merkwürdig, aber vielleicht solltest du dann wenigsten ne andere Spule dabei haben?!


----------



## Sauron151 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Kommt drauf an wie groß die Fische sind, wenn das nur Karpfen bis max 5kg sind dann ist das an so einer Spinnrute schon spaßig.
Ich hab früher auch meine 2,70er Diablo mit 50g WG zum ansitzangeln vergewaltigt wenn ich net viel mitschleppen wollte.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Ich weiß ja nicht...
Das ist ja so wie:
Welches Fahrrad soll ich kaufen, um ein Straßenrennen und einen Cross -Lauf zu gewinnen ?
Mitfahren kann ich da ja mit jedem Rad, aber der Sieger werde ich in keinem Fall !!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Der Vergleich hinkt. Man kann mit einer halbwegs brauchbaren Spinnrute ohne weiteres gezielt auf Karpfen gehen. Sei es mit Schwimmbrot oder mit einem Grundblei und Boilie am Haar.
Das sowas nicht das Nonplusultra ist, steht außer Frage, aber funktionieren tut es problemlos. Mit meiner Beastmaster 270XH hab ich an der Donau meinen PB von 38pf mit einem 60g Sargblei und einem Boilie gefangen (wir haben davor aber drei Tage lang angefüttert). Auf die gleiche Wurfweite wie mit einer 12ft und 3,5lbs Rute kommt nicht damit aber nicht; das sollte auch klar sein, aber 50m sind ohne weiteres drin.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Klar hinkt der Vergleich !
Ich wollte es aber mal etwas verdeutlichen.
Andersrum gefragt: Wer will denn mit seiner Karpfenrute den ganzen Tag nen Meps werfen ?

Ihm bleibt halt eine Rute, die Alles und Nichts kann ! (wie hier auch schon geschrieben stand)


----------



## Damyl (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Muss schon ein bisschen Lächeln, wenn ich hier die einzelnen Beiträge durchlese. Ich bin froh das ich zu einer Zeit das Angeln erlernt habe, wo man nicht für jeden Fisch ne andere Rute brauchte. 
Der Rute isses wohl piepegal welcher Fisch vorne dranhängt. 
Wieso geht Karpenangeln in neuester Zeit nur noch mit Festblei, selbsthakmethode und Boillie ? 
Meint wirklich einer das die Rute merkt ob da jetzt ein Hecht, Waller, Karpfen....etc. dranhängt ? 
Hält z.B. eine 3m 100Gr Spinnrute weniger aus wie eine 3LBS Karpfenrute ?
Ist nicht euer ernst.......oder ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Ich selbst benutze, wenns beim Hechtangeln mit dem Blinker auf Weite ankommt, gerne eine Rute mit knappen 3 m, einem WG bis 40 gramm und einer semiparabolischen Aktion. Das Teil hab ich mir eigentlich fürs gelegentliche Mefoangeln an der Ostsee zugelegt, macht aber auch im Süßwasser großen Spaß.
Mit dieser Rute könnte man auch ohne Probleme mit Posen- und leichten Grundmontagen auf (nicht ganz so große ) Karpfen gehen. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Hi,

interessantes Thema!#6#6#6#6


Heisst also ich könnte solange ich nur 1 Karpfen Combo habe auch hingehen und meine Specialist KSII Zander Spinnrute mit 15-55g WG locker für Karpfen Ansitze benutzen,das wär ja optimal.

Würde die KSII Zander bei Karpfen Ansitzen auch nur für den Nahbereich bis 40m nutzen werde,wär das in Ordnung?

Auf der Rolle ist halt eine geflochtene 10lbs Power Pro drauf,was ja für den Nahbereich eigentlich nicht gut ist wegen der fehlenden Dehnung,dazu kommt ich bin Anfänger was das Karpfen fischen angeht....also 2 Punkte die nicht so prickelnd sind......kp mit 5-10m Schlagschnur würds wohl auch gehen aber da wär ja doof dann muss ich jedesmal die Schlagschnur wegmachen wenn ich spinnen will,ich will am Wasser ja soviel wie möglich fischen und nicht den halben Tag damit verbringen meine Montagen zu knoten.

Dann wärs doch besser ich mache auf meine Ersatzspule meine Shimano Technium 0,30er die ich ja für meine Karpfen Combo gekauft habe(1074m Spule)drauf.......die Spule ist ja im Nu gewechselt wenns mit der Rute auf Karpfen gehen soll.!?!?!?!?

Das wär natürlich wirklich mehr als Bombe,dann kann ich mir mit der 2. Karpfen Combo auch etwas mehr Zeit lassen,weil arbeitslos ist das bei weitem schwieriger.....scheiss daheim rumhockerei da.....

Nur wie verhält es sich dann mit den Bleien,weiß nicht ob ih an die 55g Spinnrute unbedingt ein 78g Fox Karpfen Blei dran hängen sollte.....wird ja nicht weit ausgeworfen aber trotzdem weiß nicht ob das so toll ist.

Müsst ich da dann auf eine andere Art wie Selbsthakmontage auf Karpfen gehen(Ideen bzw andere Arten wurden hier ja schon genug genannt,DANKE),sprich halt dann max 60g Bleie dran hängen und bei nem Biss einen leichten Anschlag setzen?

Auch mit der 55g Rute sollte es bei größeren Karpfen eigentlich keine Probleme geben sofern die Bremse richtig eingestellt ist, *oder könnte das ab einer bestimmten Größe zu nem ernsthaften Problem werden(wir haben halt Karpfen bis 50 Pfund in unseren Gewässern,aber der Schnitt liegt bei 10-30Pfund denk eh bis ich mal ein 40Pfund+ Carp fange vergehen wohl ein paar Jährchen...aber wer weiß das schon...außerdem kann ich die 2 Seen wo die ganz fetten rumschwimmen mit der Spinnrute ja meiden)?*

Sorry für die vielen Fragen,aber das ich meine Spinnrute auch dafür nutzen kann beschöftigt mich schon ne Weile und da ich den Thread entdeckt habe muss ich jetzt mal nachfragen,dann kann ich mir mit meiner 2 Karpfen Combo halt 1-2 Monate länger Zeit lassen.


Gruß Mike


----------



## Lenzibald (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Servus.
http://www.askari.at/__HYBRIS__/pro...kespeare-ugly-stik-custom-graphite/detail.jsf
Nimm die 3meter mit 40-80 oder die 3meter 50-100gramm Wurfgewicht. Die Ruten sind hart genug für schwere Hechte und weich genug für Karpfen auch für Großkarpfen kein Problem.
Preis passt auch denke ich mal.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> interessantes Thema!#6#6#6#6
> 
> ...


 

Ich würde mich da ehrlich nicht so reinstressen. Solange du mit einem 80 gramm Blei nicht voll durchziehst und die Montage mehr rausschlenzt, sollte das kein Problem sein. Was spricht überhaupt dagegen, ein 50 oder 60 gramm Blei zu nehmen?
Oder mit der Rute etwas feiner zu fischen und die Boilies gegen Dosenmais oder ein leckeres Würmchen zu tauschen?
Mit deiner 30er Mono auf der E-Spule bist du doch voll im grünen Bereich. Also, ich an deiner Stelle würd´s machen.
Aber wolltest du dir nicht eigentlich mehr so High-End-karpfenzeug zulegen??? |bigeyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Jetzt hab ich noch ne geniale Idee:
Tausch den Spitzenring deiner Spinnrute gegen einen mit Innengewinde. Ruck zuck ne Schwingspitze reingeschraubt und los geht die feine Fischerei!
Na?


----------



## Damyl (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Ich schliess mich Kohlmeise an. 
Könntest aber auch ganz ohne Blei fischen, wenn du möchtest. 
Eine Kartoffel an freier Leine hat schon so manchen Moosbuckel überlistet


----------



## schrauber78 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Also ich finde es eigentlich garnicht so abwägig. Ich habe als Stepke eine ganze Zeit lang eine DAM Black Panther 80 nicht nur als Spinnrute, sondern auch als Ansitzrute auf Karpfen, Schleien und Co. genutzt.
Eine Spinne hat zwar eine ganz andere Aktion, aber funzen tut es trotzdem.


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da ehrlich nicht so reinstressen. Solange du mit einem 80 gramm Blei nicht voll durchziehst und die Montage mehr rausschlenzt, sollte das kein Problem sein. Was spricht überhaupt dagegen, ein 50 oder 60 gramm Blei zu nehmen?
> Oder mit der Rute etwas feiner zu fischen und die Boilies gegen Dosenmais oder ein leckeres Würmchen zu tauschen?
> Mit deiner 30er Mono auf der E-Spule bist du doch voll im grünen Bereich. Also, ich an deiner Stelle würd´s machen.
> Aber wolltest du dir nicht eigentlich mehr so High-End-karpfenzeug zulegen??? |bigeyes





Ne ne ich wollt nur wissen ob ich sofern ich nicht grad Vollgas durchziehe auch mal so ein 80g(max) ranmachen kann,nur für alle Fälle.

Jo jo die Combo kommt auch noch!!!

Aber ich habe mich wieder in ne Rolle verguggt die ü-200€ kostet....mir wärs halt lieber ich kauf die Combo erst im Juni,wenn ich jetzt nicht grad die Spinnrute hätte müsste ich die 2. Karpfen Combo doch einiges früher kaufen,aber so muss es ja nicht unbedingt sofort sein!

Pod und VA Bank Sticks brauch ich auch noch(nen großen Kescher eventuell auch mal noch,aber aktuell reicht mein 80x80cm Kescher).....kostet alles sein Geld und dann noch die Combo(ne UL Spinne möcht ich auch aber das reicht auch noch nächstes Jahr)....das geht halt nicht in einem Hui......

Außerdem geh ich ja nicht nur auf Karpfen,eigentlich auf alles vorallem Bafos Äschen,Barsche Hecht bissle Zander und Karpfen.......KuKö mäßig bin ich gut ausgerüstet außer Gufis da fehlt noch einiges....kein Stahlvorfach,keine Q-Zange fürs Hecht fischen nix...eigentlich fehlt mir fürs Hechtfischen bis auf paar große Köder noch so gut wie alles......das muss bis zum Schonzeit Ende ja auch noch her(unbedingt).....aber Ihr kennt das ja von eurem Anfang....man will am liebsten alles aufeinmal haben was leider nicht geht mal nicht bei mir,also muss man schauen was einem am wichtigsten ist!

*Mir kommts seit 2 Monaten so vor wie wenn das eine nicht endende Baustelle ist,sobald man das eine abgehackt hat kommt das nächste....
*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ne ne ich wollt nur wissen ob ich sofern ich nicht grad Vollgas durchziehe auch mal so ein 80g(max) ranmachen kann,nur für alle Fälle.
> 
> Jo jo die Combo kommt auch noch!!!
> 
> ...


 

Das liegt aber nur daran, dass du dich selbst zuviel beeinflussen lässt. Man braucht nicht für jede Angelart eigenes Gerät. Du hast doch schon eine Karpfencombo. Dazu irgendwann noch eine etwas leichtere Grund- / Posenrute + Rolle und vielleicht eine feine Spinnrute. Eine -50 gramm Spinne hast du ja schon. Und mehr brauchts wirklich nicht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Man kann für die Entfernungen wohl jede 2,7m Spinnrute ab 40g Wg. empfehlen.
Ein paar Maiskörner oder nen Wurm an ein Grundblei und ab dafür.
30-40m kommst du ganz locker.

Klar, dass er so keine hammerschwere Sebsthakmethode fischen kann.
Aber gefühlvolles Karpfenangeln, so wie früher|rolleyes, geht auf jeden Fall.
Ich nutze für so Grundangeln eigentlich auch meine Hecht und Zanderspinnen.
Auch die "handgestrickte" VHF mußte schon dafür ran.
Zwar auf Zander, aber auch mit 30g Blei und Köfifetzen...
Geht natürlich und fängt hervorragend Fisch, wenn du halt nicht sooo weit und schwer fischen mußt!


----------



## KHof (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Guten Abend!

Was macht ihr denn für ne Wissenschaft draus?
Klar kann mit einer Spinnrute auf Karpfen angeln. Ist dann zwar kein pseudoenglisches Spezimenhunting, aber eine Rute die mit einem Hecht fertig wird schafft das schon mit einem Karpfen.
Man kann Karpfen sogar ohne Festblei fangen (Falls das in Vergessenheit geraten ist.)

Klaus


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Och man Leute, ich mache gleich einen neuen Tread auf:

Hat einer nen Tip ?
Ich suche ne Brandungsrute, mit der ich auch pilken und mit Mormuschka auf´s Eis kann ! 
Schön wäre es noch, wenn da eine Winkelpicke drauf paßt !

Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Zuschriften !..... :vik:


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Hab noch was vergessen !!! :::


#q#q#q


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Och man Leute, ich mache gleich einen neuen Tread auf:
> 
> Hat einer nen Tip ?
> Ich suche ne Brandungsrute, mit der ich auch pilken und mit Mormuschka auf´s Eis kann !
> ...




mensch, genau so eine rute habe ich, kannst du haben, 563€ angebot des monats


----------



## Würger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> mensch, genau so eine rute habe ich, kannst du haben, 563€ angebot des monats



Ist das die, mit der man Fliegen-, Spinn-, Karpfen-, Waller-, Match- und Stippfischen kann?????


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

562,- ? #x


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Würger schrieb:


> Ist das die, mit der man Fliegen-, Spinn-, Karpfen-, Waller-, Match- und Stippfischen kann?????



Laut PN auch noch blue Marlin !!!

Aber pssssst !|supergri


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Würger schrieb:


> Ist das die, mit der man Fliegen-, Spinn-, Karpfen-, Waller-, Match- und Stippfischen kann?????


ja, genau die ist das, ich habe sie so umgebaut das man auch meeresangeln jeder art, ob brandung - pilken  oder trolling damit machen kann, geiles teil , oder ????:vik:


----------



## Würger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Herrlich, aber dein Preis ist übertrieben!

Die gibts bei Ebay für 19,95 vor die Haustür!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Jerken und Dropshoten kann man mit der nicht? Wie uncool.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

#h   |schlaf:


----------



## Würger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Jerken und Dropshoten kann man mit der nicht? Wie uncool.



Zähl ich zum Spinn-/Raubfischangeln.

Geht also auf jeden Fall! 
Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau!


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Würger schrieb:


> Herrlich, aber dein Preis ist übertrieben!
> 
> Die gibts bei Ebay für 19,95 vor die Haustür!




ja, bei ebay, aber die geben keine fanggarantie wie ich, auch und natürlich kann man damit auch jede art von raubfischangeln betreiben.. und big game ist locker auch drin


----------



## Würger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Welche Version hast Du?

Die 1,50-9m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 0-2 kg?


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Würger schrieb:


> Welche Version hast Du?
> 
> Die 1,50-9m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 0-2 kg?



ja, ist ne kombi steckrute, kannst von 1,50 bis zu um die 9 meter verteilen, hat 20g bis 674589 lbs wurfgewicht...


----------



## Würger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ja, ist ne kombi steckrute, kannst von 1,50 bis zu um die 9 meter verteilen, hat 20g bis 674589 lbs wurfgewicht...



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Die hatte ne Slow-Fast-Aktion oder?


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

genau, echt geiles teil, ist 2/3 teilige steck-telerute, sowas wird heute gar nicht mehr gebaut.....


----------



## Würger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Wozu auch, die ganzen Cracks und Freaks heutzutage wissen damit gar nix mehr anzufangen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

ja, ist ein altes erbstück von meinem opa, der hat seine rute jeden abend schön "handgeputzt " der wußte noch was gut war, so , da wir bein thema sind, werde jetzt auch mal die rute putzen gehen... machts gut und bleibt sauber


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Ich habe das  Problem mal meiner Freundin (zur zeitige Lebensabschnittbegleitperson) |supergri erzählt.

Sie sagt: Das ist ja so : Hat mal einer ne Gabel, zum Suppe löffeln ????

...und Recht hat sie !!! :vik:


----------



## Bassattack (12. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

|wavey: Abend Boardis ,jetz aber erlich ,na sicher kann mann mit einer spinnrute auch Karpfen Angeln,mit Pose oder Grundblei ,wie gesagt die Frage ist nicht ob man es kann,sondern ob es die_ Situation meistern kann,und ich denke das kann sie wenn sie ein kräftiges rückrat besitzt dann auf jeden Fall und wenn das Ufer frei von Hinderniessen ist .

Gruss Bassattack.
_


----------



## Würger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Lass mich raten.......Du nimmst auch ne Gabel zum Suppe essen?!?

Natürlich gehts.......man kann auch nen Spinner an eine unberingte Stipprute hängen. Man kann auch ein Grundblei an eine Fliegenrute hängen (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).

Aber ne wirklich tolle Figur macht das halt nicht. Und was bringt es einem, wenn jetzt hier jeder sagt "joar, das geht", er machts und bekommt (unwissentlich) Probleme bei der Führung, weil ne Karpfenrute nicht für das Führen von Kunstködern gemacht ist, oder die Spinnrute ist zu hart zum Karpfenfischen.
Konsequenz wär dann eine geringere Fang-/Bissausbeute - und schnelle Unlust am fischen.


----------



## Algon (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Hallo,
mein Tipp wäre.....
1. Balzer Magna Double Strike
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE

2. Abu Conolon 3.00
Spinset 2.
http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s174
Rolle und Schnur kannste knicken, aber die Rute ist für diesen Preis super.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=726


MfG Algon


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem mal meiner Freundin (zur zeitige Lebensabschnittbegleitperson) |supergri erzählt.
> 
> Sie sagt: Das ist ja so : Hat mal einer ne Gabel, zum Suppe löffeln ????
> 
> ...und Recht hat sie !!! :vik:


 




Würger schrieb:


> Lass mich raten.......Du nimmst auch ne Gabel zum Suppe essen?!?
> 
> Natürlich gehts.......man kann auch nen Spinner an eine unberingte Stipprute hängen. Man kann auch ein Grundblei an eine Fliegenrute hängen (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).
> 
> ...


 



Oh weh, oh weh,...#d
Jetzt haben so viele Leute versucht, auseinander zu dividieren, was geht und was vielleicht nicht so gut geht, und haben auch schon klar gemacht, dass man vielleicht eher mit einer Spinnrute auf Karpfen gehen kann als umgekehrt,...

Und dann kommt ihr, macht euch per Rundumschlag über jeden und alles lächerlich. Wenn ihr nichts substanzielleres beizusteuern habt als diesen Suppe-mit-der-Gabel-essen Vergleich, der übrigens auch noch gewaltig hinkt, dann lasst es doch einfach bleiben, hier zu posten. 

Und übrigens: Manche Spezialisten fischen durchaus mit Fliege an einer Kopfrute, und bei meinem ersten Ostseeausflug vor 15 Jahren haben wir unsere Grundruten in die Brandung gewuchtet und auch gefangen. Manchmal ist es einfach wurscht, ob es "perfekt" ist. Da testet man halt ein wenig rum und gut ist. Oder steht euch da irgendein "Stolz" im Weg?


----------



## Damyl (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oh weh, oh weh,...#d
> Jetzt haben so viele Leute versucht, auseinander zu dividieren, was geht und was vielleicht nicht so gut geht, und haben auch schon klar gemacht, dass man vielleicht eher mit einer Spinnrute auf Karpfen gehen kann als umgekehrt,...
> 
> Und dann kommt ihr, macht euch per Rundumschlag über jeden und alles lächerlich. Wenn ihr nichts substanzielleres beizusteuern habt als diesen Suppe-mit-der-Gabel-essen Vergleich, der übrigens auch noch gewaltig hinkt, dann lasst es doch einfach bleiben, hier zu posten.
> ...


Nö.....ich glaub denen steht nicht der Stolz im Weg. Eher die Erfahrung. Ist die perfekte Zielgruppe der Angelindustrie. 
Am besten nicht drauf eingehen.......
Wenn man liest, das eine 55Gr Zanderute mit Mono-Schnur vielleicht zu hart zum Karpfenfischen ist....................#6


----------



## Würger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Manche Spezialisten fischen durchaus mit Fliege an einer Kopfrute, und bei meinem ersten Ostseeausflug vor 15 Jahren haben wir unsere Grundruten in die Brandung gewuchtet und auch gefangen. Manchmal ist es einfach wurscht, ob es "perfekt" ist. *Da testet man halt ein wenig rum und gut ist. Oder steht euch da irgendein "Stolz" im Weg?*



Nö, nicht im geringsten.
Zugegeben, die gestrigen "Ausschweifungen" sind natürlich mit einer entsprechenden Note von Sarkasmus versehen. 
Wie ich auch schon gesagt hab, es geht alles. Ich habe auch angefangen, mit meiner Daiwa Powermesh auf Grund (Karpfen und Aal) zu fischen. Da die Rute recht hart ist wäre das zumindest auf Aal gar nicht so abwegig gewesen. Allerdings war die Rute mit 2,70m zu kurz fürs Grundangeln (und wie ich Heute finde zu lang fürs Spinnangeln). Kurzum es war kein angenehmes Fischen.

Ich denke, wenn hier jemand so eine Frage stellt, und (vermutlich) Erfahrungen hören will, kann man gleich sagen, das es nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist - um das mal als Quintessenz meiner Posts zu schreiben. 
Was würde es bringen, wenn er sich jetzt eine Rute kauft, und dann eben, wie ich, dahinter kommt, das es net funzt?


----------



## Algon (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Würger schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn hier jemand so eine Frage stellt, und (vermutlich) Erfahrungen hören will, kann man gleich sagen, das es nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist - um das mal als Quintessenz meiner Posts zu schreiben.
> Was würde es bringen, wenn er sich jetzt eine Rute kauft, und dann eben, wie ich, dahinter kommt, das es net funzt?


 
deshalb auch  mein Tipp zur Double Strike.^^

MfG Algon


----------



## Sterni01 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oder steht euch da irgendein "Stolz" im Weg?



Das auf gar keinen Fall, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall !
Ich habe auch mit Karpfenruten am Strand gesessen. War sowas von stolz, dass ich nen Dorsch hatte ! Ich dachte mir noch:Meine Nachbarn mit ihren blöden, schweren, teuren Brandungsruten !

Heute besitze ich jene auch, und weiß genau warum !!!! |bigeyes


----------



## KHof (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Moin!

Daß sich Karpfenruten besser eignen bestreitet ja auch keiner.

Bemerkenswerterweise sind es diesmal nicht die Äffchen die dem Tacklewahn fröhnen...

Klaus


----------



## Bassattack (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Würger schrieb:


> Lass mich raten.......Du nimmst auch ne Gabel zum Suppe essen?!?
> 
> Natürlich gehts.......man kann auch nen Spinner an eine unberingte Stipprute hängen. Man kann auch ein Grundblei an eine Fliegenrute hängen (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).
> 
> ...



@Würger ,wie gesagt man muss ja auch keine tolle figur machen oder gehst du bloss mit den bestimmten Zielfischruten am See um ne tolle figur zu machen sind wir schon bei (Germanys Next Top Fisher)|supergri

Als ich 15 Jahre alt wahr, ging ich am Ebro mit einer Renzo Valderi Spinnrute von 2,70m einen wurfgewicht von 30-90gr ,auf Karpfen ,Wels und Zander ,ich sag dir soo oft bin ich am fluss neben den Boots-Fähren gesessen und hab auf dicke Karpfen Geangelt und schon schwere Wildkarpfen von 12kilo aus den Ebro gehollt ,und sehr oft wahren Deutsche Turisten auf der Bootsfähre ,die lachten sich immer eins wenn die mich da am angeln sahen, auf wels mit der Feinen Spinnrute,:qaber denn ist das lachen vergangen wo ich ein Wels von 1,85cm rausgezogen habe ,da kann ich mich noch genau dran erinern was die für doofe gesichter gemacht haben dann hatten die auch keine argumete mehr. 

Und Zander auf grund, mit der Renzo vAldieri hab ich mein Rekord gegfangen von 8,275gr ich habe frühers mit einer Spinnrute auf alles geangelt und gefangen mehr als die meisten die mit den Angelschirmen im Gebüsch standen und nicht mal die sicht aufs Wasser hatten aber naja die sassen alle mit den Elektronischen Bissanzeiger und angelten mit den Verschiedensten Bollies wo es auf den Markt nur Gab,und endefekt viel gefangen hatten die nicht 
Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## Würger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> @Würger ,wie gesagt man muss ja auch keine tolle figur machen *oder gehst du bloss mit den bestimmten Zielfischruten am See um ne tolle figur zu machen sind wir schon bei (Germanys Next Top Fisher)|supergri*
> 
> Als ich 15 Jahre alt wahr, ging ich am Ebro mit einer Renzo Valderi Spinnrute von 2,70m einen wurfgewicht von 30-90gr ,auf Karpfen ,Wels und Zander ,ich sag dir soo oft bin ich am fluss neben den Boots-Fähren gesessen und hab auf dicke Karpfen Geangelt und schon schwere Wildkarpfen von 12kilo aus den Ebro gehollt ,und sehr oft wahren Deutsche Turisten auf der Bootsfähre ,die lachten sich immer eins wenn die mich da am angeln sahen, auf wels mit der Feinen Spinnrute,:qaber denn ist das lachen vergangen wo ich ein Wels von 1,85cm rausgezogen habe ,da kann ich mich noch genau dran erinern was die für doofe gesichter gemacht haben dann hatten die auch keine argumete mehr.
> 
> ...



Netter Scherz........zeugt leider davon, das mein Post nicht verstanden wurde.

Ich habe auch schon am See gesessen mit Rute und Rolle für vielleicht 50 D-Mark. Ich hab auch meine Fische gefangen! Ich hab alle ausgelacht, die an unseren Dorfteich gekommen sind und da ihr Rodpod aufgebaut haben - und Schneider blieben.

Es geht hier aber nicht um den Wert des Geräts, sondern um die Zweckmäßigkeit. Ich kann mit einer Spinnrute über 2,10m nichts mehr anfangen, die Führung ist dermaßen miserabel. (Ich hab auch mit längeren Ruten angefangen - und auch gefangen!) Außerdem fische ich (wenn, dann) auf Grund mit einer Rute vom 360cm. Wie ich schon geschrieben hab - und damit auch Du es verstehst - hab ich auch mit einer 2,70m Spinnrute schon auf Grund gefischt, und das Werfen der teilweise langen Montagen war Sch****. Auf Große Distanz kamen die Anhiebe bei weitem nicht so gut durch, wie bei einer Rute über 3m. 
Was ich versuche zu sagen, beide Angelarten sind meiner Meinung nach nicht in einer Rute zu vereinen. Da kann man sich lieber zwei Ruten ins Auto packen.


----------



## Bassattack (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

@Würger also ich würde ja auch nicht mit einer spinnrute von 2,10m angeln gehen dann lieber mit 2,70-3,00 aber wie gesagt ich kenn mich mit den Boillis ?Rig Systeme erlich nicht aus ,ich habe Karpfen immer mit Teig oder Mais oder Regenwürmer gefangen das wichtigste ist immer Anfüttern .Aber mit einer spinnrute kann man auf jeden fall Karpfen Angeln auch den Drill mit leichtichkeit überweltigen ,klar demäntsprechen der Spinrute mit der man Angelt.

#6


----------



## Würger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Hab auch mit Mais geangelt.....Boilies waren zu teuer.

Dann redet den Leuten das hier doch ein...und lasst sie schlechte Erfahrungen machen. Wenns hilft.|peinlich|uhoh:


:vik:


----------



## Bassattack (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

@Würger was einreden ,der themenstarter fragt ob er mit einer Spinnrute auf Karpfen Angeln kann 
"Ja sicher"
desweiteren sagt der themenstarter das er Karpfenruten besitzt aber er es leid hat sie immer mit zu schleppen .
Oder hab ich was übersehen???#d:q:q


----------



## Würger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Das sind auch die Grundinformationen, die ich habe.

Meine Antwort lautet aber NEIN.

Die gestrigen Ausschweifungen haben ja schon dieses denken kritisiert, mit einer Rute alles machen zu wollen. Meinen Erfahrungen nach kann man das aber in diesem Falle definitiv nicht.
Trotz meiner recht jungen Jahre habe ich schon einige Jahre an Angelerfahrung vorzuweisen. Ich war auch (auf Grund von Geldmangel) darauf angewiesen, mich auf das Nötigste zu beschränken. So habe ich natürlich auch an der Matchrute auf grund gefischt, mit einer Spinnrute auf Karpfen und Aal geangelt oder eben auch mit einer Grundrute Kunstköder gefischt. Wie ich schon des Öfteren geschrieben habe ist es so nicht vereinbar.
Wenn Du jetzt noch Gründe dafür brauchst....lies die letzte Seite durch.


----------



## padotcom (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



armertoelpel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt die Shimano Technium DF CX ausgesucht in 3m 20-50gr WG. Kennt diese Rute jemand und ist die empfehlenswert? Als Rolle käme meine ganz neu erworbene Shimano Super GT RC 4000 dran mit na 0.25 Mono Schnur.



Mit der Rute liegst du, zumindest was das Spinnen angeht, goldrichtig. Die ist schön steif und bringt deine Köder ordentlich auf Weite. Ich hab die und bin hochzufrieden. Und ganz sicher kannst du die auch zum angeln auf Karpfen missbrauchen. Gute Wahl!!


----------



## Sterni01 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

Mein Gott Leute, nun kommt mal wieder etwas runter, und beruhigt euch !
Sicher kann man auch mit einer Spinnrute KARPFEN fangen.
Auch Plötzen,Karauschen, Goldfische, Welse, Lachse und Gummifische.....
Aber: Ist DAS die endgültige Lösung ? .... NEIN !
Erfarungen haben den Herstellern den Weg gewiesen, verschiedene, spezielle Ruten herzustellen, und jene auch dann auf den speziellen Zielfisch zu benutzen.
Um an einem fremden Gewässer mal zu angeln, reichen sicher auch Mehrzweck-Angelruten!
Wenn ich aber an einem Gewässer auf einen bestimmten Fisch ansitzen will, sollte ich auch das dafür beste Material nutzen. Egal , ob Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Posen oder Haken. Am Ende fragt hier noch jemand, ob man auch einen Hecht mit Teig fangen kann. Dann melden sich garantiert irgendwelche User die da meinen, ,, ich habe auch schon mal nen Hecht mit Teig gefangen, kannst es ruhig versuchen !!!,,

Eigendlich war die Frage des TE flüssiger als Wasser.
Ich meine - überflüssig ! :q

Und nun lehnt euch mal zurück, atmet tief durch ... und denkt drüber nach, warum ihr heute nicht angeln gewesen seit ....

Noch was : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8uefBUOfgA


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Würger schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht um den Wert des Geräts, sondern um die Zweckmäßigkeit. Ich kann mit einer Spinnrute über 2,10m nichts mehr anfangen, die Führung ist dermaßen miserabel. (Ich hab auch mit längeren Ruten angefangen - und auch gefangen!) Außerdem fische ich (wenn, dann) auf Grund mit einer Rute vom 360cm. Wie ich schon geschrieben hab - und damit auch Du es verstehst - hab ich auch mit einer 2,70m Spinnrute schon auf Grund gefischt, und das Werfen der teilweise langen Montagen war Sch****. Auf Große Distanz kamen die Anhiebe bei weitem nicht so gut durch, wie bei einer Rute über 3m.
> Was ich versuche zu sagen, beide Angelarten sind meiner Meinung nach nicht in einer Rute zu vereinen. Da kann man sich lieber zwei Ruten ins Auto packen.


 

Aber Würger, da verallgemeinerst du doch zuviel. Eine Spinnrute bis 2,10 m mag ja für diverse Methoden state of the art sein, für andere Einsatzgebiete brauche ich jedoch mindestens 2,70, gerne auch noch länger. Wenn ich z.B. ein Plateau in 60 m Entfernung erreichen will, oder wenn es auf Mefo geht und und und ....
Aber dennoch sind beide Ruten Spinnruten, nicht nur die Twitchflitsche...

Beim Grundangeln verhält es sich doch genauso. 3,60 m können ja in den allermeisten Fällen die beste Wahl sein, aber es gibt dennoch genug Besonderheiten, die anderes Geräte erfordern. Beim leichten Grundfischen mit 8er Haken und einem 20 gramm Birnenblei kann ich mit einer 3,60er Karpfenrute nichts anfangen, gleichwohl der Karpfen bei dieser Angelei zu meinen Zielfischen gehört. Auf kurze und mittlere Entfernung komme ich hier mit einer kürzeren und leichteren Rute auf jeden Fall besser zurecht. Wenn ich an einem mit Bäumen stark zugewachsenen Altwasser ansitze, versagt die lange Rute völlig. 

Also, es kommt doch immer darauf an. Und deswegen kann man in vielen, vielen Situationen auch ganz problemlos eine Spinnrute zum Karpfenansitz hernehmen.


----------



## Bassattack (13. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

@Kohlmeise |good:
@Würgen  wie gesagt ,du schreibst ja selber das du schon mit der Spinnrute auf Karpfen unterwegs wahrst  ,vieleicht hattest du ja in deiner fasse als du mit der Spinnrute unterwegs wahrst kein erfolg und kontest noch nie einen Karpfen landen ,geschweigedesen drillen ,denn ich sag dir aus erfahrung mit meiner Spinnnrute wo ich damals grosse wildkarpfen gebändigt habe ,das wahr ein Gefühl glaub mir  das wahr so Geilll ,an feinen Gerät solch ein Brocken zu bendigen und dazu brauchte ich garnicht Viel ich habe immer Tage zuvor Angefüttert und bin dann Morgens mit einer 6 Gramm Pose auf Karpfen gegangen ,dazu musste ich garnicht weit auswerfen so 3-4 meter vor dem Ufer,und auch mit Grundblei von 60-70 gr wahr es leicht auf entfernung zu kommen.Glaub mir ich sprech aus erfahrung .
Damals hatte ich auch mit einen Winkelpicker Karpfen gefangen während ich auf Kóderfische geangelt habe an den Kanälen bei den Reisfeldern ,das wahr auch ein gefühl mit einer 0,15mm monofil einen 6Kilo Karpfen raushollen ,viel Intressanter als heutzutage mit Kräftigen geräten nur noch den Fisch reinzu kurbeln.

Gruss Mario:vik:


----------



## Ralle2609 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*

solang das die rute mit dem blei klarkommt warum nicht... kannst ja auch eine laufbleimontage verwenden es gibt ja auch nicht nur eine festbleimontage  und etwas filigraner fischen

wobei die 0,25er schnur mir etwas sorgen machen würde erstmal um das blei rauszudonnern und vorallem auch im drill das ist schon sehr grenzwertig zeih lieber eine 0,30er auf damit bist du echt besser bedient


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Ansitz auf Karpfen*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> solang das die rute mit dem blei klarkommt warum nicht... kannst ja auch eine laufbleimontage verwenden es gibt ja auch nicht nur eine festbleimontage  und etwas filigraner fischen
> 
> wobei die 0,25er schnur mir etwas sorgen machen würde erstmal um das blei rauszudonnern und vorallem auch im drill das ist schon sehr grenzwertig zeih lieber eine 0,30er auf damit bist du echt besser bedient


 

Vielleicht sollte der TE auch noch sagen, was er mit den Karpfen machen will...

Mich interessieren beispielsweise nur Karpfen bis allerhöchstens 5 Pfund. Alle anderen schauen immer über den Rand der Pfanne raus |supergri. Und für meine Kochtopfkarpfenangelei brauche ich wahrlich keine Festbleimontage und auch keine besonders spezialisierte Rute. Auch eine 25er Mono reicht da locker.


----------

